# Blasphemous Song Questions God's Penmanship !



## Neutral Singh (Aug 9, 2004)

http://jang.com.pk/thenews/aug2004-daily/04-08-2004/national/n7.htm

The News, Karachi, Pakistan
Wednesday August 04, 2004-- Jamadi-us-Sani 17, 1425 A.H.

Kashmiri clerics seek ban on Pakistani song

JAMMU: Kashmiri clerics here have forbidden Muslims from listening to
a hot-selling pop cassette by Pakistani singers who likened divine
power to a pen.

At least two religious leaders in the south of the region have issued
orders against listening to the cassette of tracks by two Pakistani
singers, Akram Rahi and Naseebo Lal.

The clerics were upset about lyrics in one Punjabi-language song that
said: "God has written our luck with an ordinary pen."

"God's pen can never be ordinary and hence the poetic expression is
un-Islamic," said Maulvi Hafiz Aijaz of the Jamia mosque in the
southern town of Rajouri.

"Those who sell or buy the collection of the songs will go to hell,"
he added.

But shopkeepers said the songs were such hits that they could barely
keep up with demand.

Police doubted the cassette was being smuggled across the heavily
militarised frontier.

Instead, a police spokesman suspected the cassettes were being
marketed on the Indian side by entrepreneurs who recorded the songs
off Pakistani television and radio.

Maulana Dil Muhammad, another religious leader in Rajouri who
condemned the album, called for action in Pakistan to stop the music.

"The album would have been banned in Pakistan had the religious
leaders and government heard the songs," he said.

But Rahi said he has released 130 albums over the past several years
and "there is nothing objectionable" in the latest cassette which he
made some five months ago.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 9, 2004)

sikhphilosophy said:
			
		

> "God's pen can never be ordinary and hence the poetic expression is
> un-Islamic," said Maulvi Hafiz Aijaz of the Jamia mosque in the
> southern town of Rajouri.
> 
> ...


Maulvi ji's religious emotions are understandable for the first part of his sentence.

The addition cotains fanatic tone, however.
Regards.


----------

